# Women & Water



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Hey Gang

Maybe one of you lovely ladies can answer this.

Clare gets really bad water retention during her period.

She usually puts on about 4lb`s during, then loses it after.

Is there anything you gals can reccommend to help keep her a little more comfortable during this time?

Shes been to the doctors with it, because it was getting her down, he perscribed her Peppermint Oil to try.

really, anything you can recommend would be great.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Oh

I was looking at these - Any good? Waste of money?

http://www.biobeacon.co.uk/category.asp?catalog%5Fname=Supp&category%5Fname=Diuretic&Page=1

Ta

Paul


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Oh mate i wont name names but i know a girl who gets monster water retention during her period i mean like 7lbs upwards....totally blows up

i dunno about those diretics mate..its a natural thing for women to hold water on their periods wouldnt change anything unless she is competing..


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

dirty barry said:


> i dunno about those diretics mate..its a natural thing for women to hold water on their periods wouldnt change anything unless she is competing..


Yeah, Thats what i have told her mate, but shes really upset about it. The last few months see has been holding onto more and more water.

You poor women...


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

Before you spend on these tablets tell her to try either aquaban or i think the other is called adios they are for water retention during periods i think. Luckily i dont suffer from this so ive never tried them but they are supposed to do the trick.


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

btw they are about 4 quid a box


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Kel said:


> btw they are about 4 quid a box


My mum and my bst mate ,uses it...it is really good...deffo worth buying though...nothing worse than being bloated!!


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

I have been prescribed some tablets from the docs, for use with bloating and pain/cramps.

If she is suffering really bad, get her to go back to the docs and see a different doctor and hopefully they will prescribe her something.

It is upsetting sometimes as I suffer the same as Clare and can gain up to 5lb due to water retention. Its rubbish being a woman sometimes......:boohoo:


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

paul isnr peppermint oil for IBS???

and get some dandelion root extract from H&B, works real well.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

big pete said:


> paul isnr peppermint oil for IBS???


Thats what i said to her when she came home.

I think she may have been diagnosed by the receptionist not a doctor!

Bloody Doctors :gun:


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Kel said:


> Before you spend on these tablets tell her to try either aquaban or i think the other is called adios they are for water retention during periods i think. Luckily i dont suffer from this so ive never tried them but they are supposed to do the trick.


Thanks Kel

I`ll look into them for her

Cheers

Paul


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

that aquaban is pants so ive been told.

also, you could enlighten her by getting that Gillian McLeith (sp) book "you are what you eat" thats got some weird and wonderful stuff in it


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

My mum uses aquaban as her hands and everything swell and she finds them great...but different things work better for different people i guess!! I am lucky i dont bloat at all but have the worst pain ever...have been hospitalised before because of the bloody things....excuse the pun!! LOL


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

ouch, my GF gets pain bad but not the retention. worse of 2 evils i spose


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

I get both - gutted.:boohoo:


----------



## eric the red (Jun 1, 2005)

I've tried aqua ban and adios, boldo works or failing all else Vitamin C....your body just chucks out what it doesn't need and there's no side effects. If things are that bad though and retention is such an issue, retaining on hands feet stomach abdomen and boobs then your doc can prescribe Duphaston if he's good!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

For women that have problems with PMS.

ask your doctor about progesterone cream.

Gets rid of migranes, keeps estrogen in check, great for depression, Alzheimers, lowering insulin, ostioperosis, it is excellant for losing weight and making your monthly deal much better.

Talk to your Dr.


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Out of interest are you girls on the pill?

My girlfriend used to suffer badly from really heavy irregular periods, since she went on the pill they are not half as bad. Maybe worth a try?


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Oh and a general thing for water retention, if you cut down on your salt intake you cut down on water retention - nothing new there I know, but maybe worth monitoring her salt intake.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Gridlock said:


> but maybe worth monitoring her salt intake.


mmm too easy for a joke there!! 

salt does lead to water retention but its the hormone imbalance during menstration that causes it


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

DB said:


> mmm too easy for a joke there!!
> 
> salt does lead to water retention but its the hormone imbalance during menstration that causes it


Bingo.....


----------



## Gem (Nov 24, 2005)

Gridlock said:


> Oh and a general thing for water retention, if you cut down on your salt intake you cut down on water retention - nothing new there I know, but maybe worth monitoring her salt intake.


I was about to suggest this.

At your time of the month, you tend to crave fatty, suggary junk food, which is laden with salt, (probably far more salt than you would usually eat!) and hence you retain loads of water. I used to retain a lot too, now I cut down when it's that time, and it's 100% better.


----------



## Jane Bond (Aug 8, 2006)

menstral problems can be linked to a calcium deficiency and are also affected by caffiene????? I had to cut out coffee for a week before my period and start taking a calcium supplement. That worked half but then i found put about raspberry leaf tea.............. you have to drink 3 cups a day for 2 months and it makes you feel crap but then everything changes, works on PMT too. I've seen it work on myself and 4 other people, so its worth trying.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Jane Bond said:


> menstral problems can be linked to a calcium deficiency and are also affected by caffiene????? I had to cut out coffee for a week before my period and start taking a calcium supplement. That worked half but then i found put about raspberry leaf tea.............. you have to drink 3 cups a day for 2 months and it makes you feel crap but then everything changes, works on PMT too. I've seen it work on myself and 4 other people, so its worth trying.


Defficencies in Vitamin D will hinder absorption of Calcium too.

Many people are difficient in D.

A must for women with Osteoporosis.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Vitamin B6 at high doses for the few days before and during will help with cramping.

Eating lots of Brocolli and other cruciferous veg will also help as a natural anti estrogen and keep water retention down.


----------



## Gymgirl (Sep 19, 2007)

I have to say i am so impressed at how many guys are chipping in with advice here lol!

You are too sweet!

I have this problem and find a diet of good fish, fresh veg, lots of fruit and water, and the best ingredient Green Tea or Peurh Tea on the week leading up to it works perfect. I used to gain up to 6 LBS for a few days but now I stay the same.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Either a sports massage or a specific lymphatic drainage massage will help with water retention and help clear the body of toxins etc...

You could go together Paul and get deep tissue massage after a workout to help make sure everythings running as it should be, no muscle tears etc, lymphatic drainage and a new technique the girl i go to now does is rolling where they make sure the muscle fascia is detached from the skin.

Fkin hurts but i feel better for it after I think Tom gets this too?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Last lymphatic drainage massage I had gave me wood and it was a freaking dude that did it.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

hackskii said:


> Last lymphatic drainage massage I had gave me wood and it was a freaking dude that did it.


lmao cant say iv ever had that!


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

my ex used to swear by aquaban too.

my wife doesn't suffer any more but used to quite badly... her cure? get old.....


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

My girlfriend gets them, but she doesn't moan. I often run to her rescue & give her a hot water bottle to get in the good books


----------

